# Nice find for your 40K/Necromunda terrain and bits needs



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been looking for one of these for _ages_ after seeing it mentioned...er...somewhere on the interwebs, and finally found it at Wayland Games (blah blah I am in no way affiliated blah blah). Confusingly it seems to be marketed under different names and even different manufacturers' names (you can see it says 'Pegasus Hobbies' on the box), but WG have it under the name 'Conflix' - the Chemical Plant:









This is what you get in the box altogether:









It's a _lot_ of parts for your just-over-sixteen-quid, 300 pieces in all. You get four each of these sprues:
























...and two of these sprues:









It's obviously intended to make the chemical plant you see on the box art, and being snap-fit it can be used and re-used in different combinations (the instructions show several different configurations of the chemical plant itself) and it should be ideal for 40K/Apocalypse and Necromunda; Conflix also have several matching sets of walkways, gantries and power-plant type bits in their 'Platformer System' to go with this, so for not too massive an outlay you could actually put together a pretty damn big tech-heavy setup. Devoted son of great Father Nurgle that I am, I just saw the mass of pipes, tubes and tanks and figured it would be a goldmine of conversion bits for Nurgle vehicles and individual miniatures. 

Hope this is a useful heads-up for people - I liked it so much I bought two :biggrin:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Cor, that fantastic. Great find. It's just the industrial type scenery i love for 40k. Combing it with the cities of death terrain could make for some very interesting results.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice, nightmare to build with all those parts but worth the effort I'd reckon.

Thanks for the link.

edit: I Googled the name on the box, check this out: http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/Peg.-Gaming-Accessories/c2/index.html


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

oO!! looks like ork parts to me!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They also have a _Platforms_ set that is pretty badass for Necromunda type buildings and walkways.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I found it here ages ago, and kinda wanted one but decided it was too complicated for me at that time. Might consider one now though.

Midnight


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

They have one of these at my FLGS and I've thought of buying it. Might have to pony-up for it now.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've seen it here and there online and I always wanted to see what was in it before buying one. Having seen the pics, I'm sold. I can see quite a bit of material for ork conversions (look at all those rivets) and ork terrain.


----------

